
Apple Is Hiring for Clojure (“Apple Media Products, Core Services”) - tosh
https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200184362/apple-media-products-software-engineer-clojure-java-core-services?team=SFTWR
======
tosh
> […] part of the server team […] App Store, Apple Arcade, Apple Music, Apple
> TV+, Apple Books, Podcasts, MusicKit, iTunes etc.

~~~
tosh
AMA on reddit from 4 days ago:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/i59h4w/apple_is_hi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/i59h4w/apple_is_hiring_clojure_engineers/)

